# Look what just happened at work.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

The tech next to me was working on it . was helping him do a tire rotation and when it was in the air I had just put that back left tire on the studs then the rear end dropped out of no where almost knocked me on my ass. Frame buckled right blow the cab.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh boy.

Looks like trouble for someone!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yikes. I'm sure that got everyones attention. Shouldn't the truck have been placed a little further forward on the lift so the arms reached further back on the frame?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I bet the owner will be pretty happy to see that (or at least pretend to be really upset, knowing full well that the truck was messed up to begin with)


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark13;1051403 said:


> Yikes. I'm sure that got everyones attention. Shouldn't the truck have been placed a little further forward on the lift so the arms reached further back on the frame?


They are extend-able....but notice they are not extended in the pic.



Longae29;1051404 said:


> I bet the owner will be pretty happy to see that (or at least pretend to be really upset, knowing full well that the truck was messed up to begin with)


You got that right! :laughing:


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

The truck had been worked on all day yesterday in the same position on the lift and this morning when it was raised back up it didnt last 15 mins before it gave out.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Definitely not positioned correctly on the lift. Should of been lifted further back by the spring shackle.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

secret_weapon;1051419 said:


> Definitely not positioned correctly on the lift. Should of been lifted further back by the spring shackle.


I agree 100% ... Rust weakened frame plus one faulty lift =

ONE BIG WHOOPSIE

:laughing:

Now tell the truth.. we all know you were the one workin on it...lol


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Could the lift arms been positioned better, probably. But I think the owner should be thankful that it happened in the shop rather than on the hiway with a load on or trailer behind killing himself or others, Rust is the problem more than positioning of the lift arms.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree it wasnt lifted properly but wasnt me who lifted it so I cant argue . lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

secret_weapon;1051419 said:


> Definitely not positioned correctly on the lift. Should of been lifted further back by the spring shackle.


That's where I would have lifted it from.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

So heres a question....Who's pocket does that come out of? Ins? Owner of truck? Owner of shop?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

What did the boss say?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Boss said exactly what "SNOWLORD" said . The guy just came in, "What happened to my beauty?" he said . so I'll find out later whats going on with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I am curious to what happens now. 

Is the customer really just going to be ok with the truck now useless? Insurance claim?
customer going to blame the shop? warranty? really where do you even stop.

If im taking my truck to a shop and I find out it wasnt being lifted properly Im going to point the finger a bit even if it is rusty. Sure it was only on the lift 15 mins when it broke but maybe the damage was done while it sat there the whole day before? 

Do shops have insurance for that kind of stuff ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

"like A ROCK HUH? YEA CHEVY

It dropped like a rock


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MIDTOWNPC;1051442 said:


> I am curious to what happens now.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Do shops have insurance for that kind of stuff ?


If the truck owner goes to his insurance company they will surely file a supplication suit against the garage owner.

If the shop owner is properly insured the question would be is it covered under the Garage Keepers or General Liability binder, the answer to which is kind of thing my insurance agent could dissertate for hours over.

I know someone who had a slightly similar issue, the truck fell sideways and was wedged between the lift and the wall. But it was his truck, his employees, his shop, none of the insurances would cover it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

basher;1051458 said:


> If the truck owner goes to his insurance company they will surely file a supplication suit against the garage owner.
> 
> If the shop owner is properly insured the question would be is it covered under the Garage Keepers or General Liability binder, the answer to which is kind of thing my insurance agent could dissertate for hours over.
> 
> I know someone who had a slightly similar issue, the truck fell sideways and was wedged between the lift and the wall. But it was his truck, his employees, his shop, none of the insurances would cover it.


and if they look at those pictures where the hoist arms are not where they should be... the owner of the truck will win... but then really what will he win.. pay $1000 deductable to get his truck written off and be left with a some cash to try and find a new truck? oh fun!

but if their are no pictures and the truck is down, then what? or if the truck is now outside? how does the owner of the truck prove anything unless he is a plowsite member and now has those pics?

GOOD THING ITS NOT SNOWING!!!!

Its one thing if the mechanic is dealing with a stripped bolt or you have to fix something because you cant just replace 1 part and it costs more but this I want to see.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

can you replace a frame? or is truck toast? seriously I dont know Im not being funny
would it now be a rebuilt title?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1051461 said:


> can you replace a frame? or is truck toast? seriously I dont know Im not being funny
> would it now be a rebuilt title?


I'm sure the frame can be patched. Its just steel tube, so it might be worth-while to fix it. I guarantee a good welder can fix it up stronger than it was from the factory.


----------



## terracon (Jun 17, 2009)

This can be fixed with fish plates but the question on everyone's mind is .Who's going to pay ?? I will stay tuned for the outcome.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

[email protected];1051444 said:


> "like A ROCK HUH? YEA CHEVY
> 
> It dropped like a rock


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Is that a short bed?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

basher;1051458 said:


> the answer to which is kind of thing my insurance agent could dissertate for hours over.


I think we may have the same agent Bash! :laughing:

I bet some new policies get put into place at the shop if their insurance company starts investigating...........


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Where's all the Ford guys? Or were those posts already deleted?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

wizardsr;1051484 said:


> Where's all the Ford guys? Or were those posts already deleted?


Oh were here! Just more interested in whos paying for the damage?!:laughingayup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

if it can be fixed and done in house the cost will be split 50/50 if the customer is a good client. that is if the owner of the truck knows it was put on the hoist incorrectly. if the owner doesn't know it was put on incorrectly, he will pay a fair price to get it fixed as the shop owner will somewhat want it done quickly and move on. that would be my bet.



hope the business relation ship works out ok


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

SNOWLORD;1051421 said:


> Could the lift arms been positioned better, probably. But I think the owner should be thankful that it happened in the shop rather than on the hiway with a load on or trailer behind killing himself or others, Rust is the problem more than positioning of the lift arms.


well said:salute:


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea had the same thing happen to a buddy with his dodge half ton at school with some minor differences. First off the thing was a piece of ****, and that not me pissing on dodge that's the truth, he should have never bought the truck in the first place. but even that wasn't why it split, he positioned the lift the same but had 30 tires some with rims plus snow and ice in the box. He even tried to drive it home. After the teacher made him tow it home he proceeded to part it out of his drive way. The story ends about a month ago when the city came and took the back half of the frame and the rear end to the dump at his charge after multiple warnings.


John


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres how the truck sits now . Still no word on whats going on with the owner and us yet . will keep you guys posted.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

They can replace the frame but it isn't cheap. The last Toyota truck in our shop that got a frame swap was almost $16,000. But that is a brand new from the factory frame and new brake lines and a bunch of other stuff that is bolted to the frame. 

In this situation i would say the dealer will have to pay unless they can prove that the frame was goign to do that anyway. If the customer gets a lawyer the dealer will lose no matter what.( car dealers almost alway's lose in court)


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

You don't think you could have bend it back, duck tape a couple of 2x4s along the frame and sent the customer on his way with the bill for the tire rotation??


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That junk GMC to you. 

If you look frame on GMC and Ford. You could notice they are thinner than Ford frame.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1051683 said:


> That junk GMC to you.
> 
> If you look frame on GMC and Ford. You could notice they are thinner than Ford frame.


Here we go again :laughing:

Ford should hire you instead of Mike Rowe to promote the company, you don't pass up an opportunity.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mark13;1051688 said:


> Here we go again :laughing:
> 
> *
> Ford should hire you instead of Mike Rowe to promote the company, you don't pass up an opportunity*.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: isn't that the truth.....


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1051461 said:


> can you replace a frame? or is truck toast? seriously I dont know Im not being funny
> would it now be a rebuilt title?


I don't see why not. I saw on a History Channel show about mining equipment and some guy mentioned that on the big mining trucks after they weld on the frames so many times the frame looses its flexibility and they have to decide whether or not to re-frame it or part it out and scrap it so it does happen.

All you would have to do is strip everything off (cab, bed, wires, drive train, and so on) and then reinstall them on a new frame. It would probably be cost prohibitive to re-frame it, my guess is that it's going to be totaled. Unless thus guy is so attached to the truck that he spends the money to put in a new frame.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051683 said:


> That junk GMC to you.
> 
> If you look frame on GMC and Ford. You could notice they are thinner than Ford frame.


Yea Mil, I'm sure your 1974 F-100 with a 300 inch -6 would fair a whole lot better being lifted off the ground..........:laughing:

Go back to Ford hole yo crawled out of, or did Wiz extracate you forthis one???????//


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

jomama45;1051706 said:


> Yea Mil, I'm sure your 1974 F-100 with a 300 inch -6 would fair a whole lot better being lifted off the ground..........:laughing:
> 
> Go back to Ford hole yo crawled out of, or did Wiz extracate you forthis one???????//


Wrong info. It wasn't 74 F100. It was 79 F150. It been on car hoist like that way. It never bent frame. My 95 F250 that see 3-5K pound of landscaping stuff. Did it bent? No but tires were pretty squat.

Some car hoist aren't big enough for truck.

I am say that GM frame is thin. I have see another gm that were bent like that. There are picture of that here. It was company truck with ladder rack.

I don't think I ever see Ford truck get bent while on car hoist.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1051708 said:


> Wrong info. It wasn't 74 F100. It was 79 F150. It been on car hoist like that way. It never bent frame. My 95 F250 that see 3-5K pound of landscaping stuff. Did it bent? No but tires were pretty squat.
> 
> Some car hoist aren't big enough for truck.
> 
> ...


Comparing the frame of a truck with weight in the bed while sitting normally on the ground vs having the rear half of the truck hanging off the lift unsupported stresses the frame totally differently. When loaded on the ground the whole frame is stressed, when on the lift like that truck was the frame right behind the rear lift arms is stressed a whole lot more then the end of the back end frame where the bumper is bolted on.

And what does the capacity of the hoist have to do if the truck frame bent or not? The lift itself isn't the problem, its the vehicle placement on it that's the problem.

The other truck with the ladder rack was a Union Pacific railroad truck. It bent in the same spot while placed very similarly on the lift. With the cap on the bed it's hard to say what could have been in the back of the UP pickup, my guess is probably a lot of weight.

Edit, and it's hard for a Ford truck frame to bend when the only thing on the lift is the Cab to work on it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051708 said:


> Wrong info. It wasn't 74 F100. It was 79 F150. It been on car hoist like that way. It never bent frame. My 95 F250 that see 3-5K pound of landscaping stuff. Did it bent? No but tires were pretty squat.
> 
> Some car hoist aren't big enough for truck.
> 
> ...


Maybe GM frames are thin Mil, but it's probably engineered in, as they don't see near the time on a hoist as a Ford............ 

I'll make a mental note to snatch-up the next new '79 Ford f-150 I see on the showroom floor, as now I know it's the last real truck that was ever built......... 

BTW, 3000 pounds is "child's play" for a "real" truck..............:waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jomama45;1051712 said:


> BTW, 3000 pounds is "child's play" for a "real" truck..............:waving:


I've had more then that in my 1/2ton with it's apparent weak frame.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You aren't understand clear

Car hoist are too small for my Dad's 01 F250 crewcab with long bed. They set like that way and did my Dad's F250 bent like that? No. Plus he have more rusty on frame but it wasn't bent or snap. Now how you can say? That GM have minor rust but frame bent. 


BS again
3K in 1/2 ton truck. I saw early 2000 chevy 1500 with NBS was squat so badly by have pine firewood up to top of bed. 


Mark13 you can't compare because you have 1 ton leaf springs there. If it was 1/2 ton leaf spring it would been squat badly. 


Once again you just make yourself stupid dangerous decision by use 1/2 ton truck for stuff that are too heavy and risk everybody's life on road. You should know better by had heavy duty truck like 3/4 or 1 ton for that weight. :realmad: There are several people here got in car accident because they carry too heavy and couldn't control or stop. 

I brag I have 3K pound stuff in my 1/2 ton truck is idiot and risk another people life.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1051719 said:


> BS again
> 3K in 1/2 ton truck. I saw early 2000 chevy 1500 with NBS was squat so badly by have pine firewood up to top of bed.
> 
> Mark13 you can't compare because you have 1 ton leaf springs there. If it was 1/2 ton leaf spring it would been squat badly.
> ...


What does my leaf springs have to do with what the frame would take? I was just stating that I've had more then 3k (actually closer to 4k) in the bed of my 1/2ton and the frame is still fine. And as far as risking other peoples lives, I didn't say where I was at or what traffic conditions were like. I could have been on the freeway doing 65, or on backroads with no other traffic and kept my speed low, or I could have been offroad the whole time. So don't get to jumpy about it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Milwaukee;1051683 said:


> That junk GMC to you.
> 
> If you look frame on GMC and Ford. You could notice they are thinner than Ford frame.


misleading inference there, you can not compare apples to oranges beyond the fact they are basicly spherical. Fords of the era you reference used an entirely different engineering approach then the GMC in question. Of course Ford had to make their frame thicker, the difference in strength and rigidity between channel and tubular construction requires greater material thickness to achieve comparable load capacities.

Load capacity has nothing to do with the issue anyway, the frame would never receive the point loading that caused this failure from a bed load, bed load is sprung weight. A pair of 500 pounders sitting in the back seat would load that area of the frame more then a ton of fire wood.

Get the right sheet music before you start blowing your horn.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Milwaukee;1051719 said:


> You aren't understand clear
> 
> *Car hoist are too small for my Dad's 01 F250 crewcab with long bed. They set like that way and did my Dad's F250 bent like that?* No. Plus he have more rusty on frame but it wasn't bent or snap. Now how you can say? That GM have minor rust but frame bent.
> 
> ...


ok let me get this straight, car hoists are to small for your dads CCLB F-250, but it was lifted with one in the same way as that one and didn't bend? am i reading that right?

oh and about the 2000 1500 squatting with a full bed load of firewood, we did that to my dads 2005 and the truck was only sitting level. maybe the springs in the other truck were weak and were flexing more than they should've


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;1051683 said:


> That junk GMC to you.
> 
> If you look frame on GMC and Ford. You could notice they are thinner than Ford frame.


You sure the Fram oil filter wasn't the root cause for the failure? :laughing:

Corrosion was the root cause of failure and I foresee the DOT safety inspector getting involved in this one. Because if a reg cab short bed couldn't support it's own rear weight even with the hoist arms slightly forward then that frame was much more corroded than the pics indicate and should have never been allowed to remain on the road. You can support a 1500 GM on two points dead center between the wheels and it won't bend if it's strength hasn't been compromised by corrosion.

Thus I suspect whoever did the last safety inspection will be getting involved in this matter against their will. Hope it wasn't the same shop where this happened or else they just made their own bed.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

2005_Sierra;1051788 said:


> ok let me get this straight, car hoists are to small for your dads CCLB F-250, but it was lifted with one in the same way as that one and didn't bend? am i reading that right?
> 
> Yes that what they did and it wasn't bent like that chevy.
> 
> oh and about the 2000 1500 squatting with a full bed load of firewood, we did that to my dads 2005 and the truck was only sitting level. maybe the springs in the other truck were weak and were flexing more than they should've


When I look at leaf spring it only have 3 packs.

B&B if it was Corrosion then State should quit use salt.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Knew this happened on a early 2000 ford extended cab. It happen when being towed, bed into cab. Same issue thought rust on the frame, but tow company ate the cost.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

B&B;1051798 said:


> You sure the Fram oil filter wasn't the root cause for the failure?
> 
> :salute:
> 
> Thus I suspect whoever did the last safety inspection will be getting involved in this matter against their will. Hope it wasn't the same shop where this happened or else they just made their own bed.


Are yearly/bi-yearly DOT inspections required on non-commercial vehicles in most area? They're not here, thus why I'm asking.



Milwaukee;1051820 said:


> B&B if it was Corrosion then State should quit use salt.


I don't think the guberment has any interest in prolonging the life of any vehicle that burns non-renwable energy, so don't expect them to ban salt from a vehicle corrosion standpoint.



clydebusa;1051823 said:


> Knew this happened on a early 2000 ford extended cab. It happen when being towed, bed into cab. Same issue thought rust on the frame, but tow company ate the cost.


Blasphemy!!!!!!! This only happens to GM's!!!!!  :laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

clydebusa;1051823 said:


> Knew this happened on a early 2000 ford extended cab. It happen when being towed, bed into cab. Same issue thought rust on the frame, but tow company ate the cost.


Well if frame rot then it owner who left salt in bed

I have 01 F250 with crook bed because first owner left salt on bed whole years.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jomama45;1051829 said:


> Are yearly/bi-yearly DOT inspections required on non-commercial vehicles in most area? They're not here, thus why I'm asking.


They are in many many states. You're just lucky or unlucky depending on which side of the fence you're playing from.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051830 said:


> Well if frame rot then it owner who left salt in bed
> 
> I have 01 F250 with crook bed because first owner left salt on bed whole years.


Please tell me you don't drive that thing on the road............



B&B;1051832 said:


> They are in many many states. You're just lucky or unlucky depending on which side of the fence you're playing from.


Lucky I suppose, but I still have a few truck that need DOT inspection. They always have to find those pesky little problems like leaks & such that add up to more money.

Heck, we only have emisssions testing in a fraction of this state, and even that is slowly fadign away due to budget constraints.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I drive that for everyday. It drive comfy plus tow 10K pound skidsteer on trailer.


Frame isn't bent or rot. It only bed that is junk on that truck.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051841 said:


> I drive that for everyday. It drive comfy plus tow *10K pound *skidsteer on trailer.
> 
> Frame isn't bent or rot. It only bed that is junk on that truck.


Better keep it under 10K or you'll need the DOT stickers, inspection, etc.. on that truck.

Looking at the box situation, something tells me the truck won't pass that inspection...........


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

jomama45;1051846 said:


> Better keep it under 10K or you'll need the DOT stickers, inspection, etc.. on that truck.
> 
> Looking at the box situation, something tells me the truck won't pass that inspection...........


Well you can see how plastic bed liner mix with salt end this result.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051847 said:


> Well you can see how plastic bed liner mix with salt end this result.


Ummmmmmm, wellllllll, I think I'd be embarrassed to drive that truck, not to mention nervous that the box was gonna fall off in traffic! 

I've had a slide in liner in every truck I've owned, and never seen anything close to that (other than MarcO's truck :laughing.

As a matter of fact, my old '93 is sitting in my bro's yard right now with the slide in salter STILL in the bed from winter. I'm sure there's a heck of a brine brewing in there. To be honest though, he did pull the bedliner out when he bought it.

Maybe you should get together with Mark and start some kind of class action type suit against either Ford or MI ??? :whistling:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If we want class action type suit It will be against company who make plastic bed liner.



You know it off topic now. 


I don't care what truck look to me. I just drive like nothing.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

Mil, I can't believe you drive that truck on the road with the bed the way that is! That is probably more dangerous than the original truck in this post because you could very soon be loosing complete pieces of that box while driving on the road. Flying debris like that could be way worse than a frame possibly collapsing on someone!! That truck needs to be pulled off the road until that is repaired. The condition of your truck also probably accounts for your high regard for it. You can't do any more with that one than you can with a Ranger (probably less), so of course it seems like it drives ok. You are never able to use it like it was intended.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

By the way, the box is not the only crooked thing on that truck. The front wheel looks like it's going to fall off too! Maybe it's time to do a proper steering and suspension check on that truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

KSikkema;1051984 said:


> By the way, the box is not the only crooked thing on that truck. The front wheel looks like it's going to fall off too! Maybe it's time to do a proper steering and suspension check on that truck.


It 2WD they look like that. Plus they were steering LEFT not straight.

Bed been repair with steel plus wood floor.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

is that ford a 5.4 litre mil?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1052033 said:


> is that ford a 5.4 litre mil?


5.4L with 4.30 in axle. It tow skidsteer no problem.

We only bought for $450 for that truck. Fix brakes and bed that it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i HIGHLY doubt you tow a 10k pound skid with that truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

So whats the outcome? I have a feeling this is 100% on the shop.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Milwaukee;1051847 said:


> Well you can see how plastic bed liner mix with salt end this result.


That truck is mint, what are you guys talking about, back in the old country they load trucks like that with 80,000 lbs, ~ , haha, jk, too bad for the truck tho, i have never seen anything that bad ever!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

that trucks like brand new in mils eyes, this is the best looking truck in the family. he has even loaded 5k pounds of rock in the bed just as it sits with no issues.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

plowguy43;1052043 said:


> So whats the outcome? I have a feeling this is 100% on the shop.


x2.........


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

Milwaukee;1051847 said:


> Well you can see how plastic bed liner mix with salt end this result.


That's a ford for yea, Thing looks like a wore out wheel barrow. I would drive that thing right to the junk yard


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

lotec25;1052092 said:


> That's a ford for yea, Thing looks like a wore out wheel barrow. I would drive that thing right to the junk yard


id atleast drive to the junk yard and get a new box for that thing what a piece!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Ouch. That really sucks.


----------



## minnesota_duane (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow you guys are some kind of experts, I am guessing you are all auto techs? 
I see NOTHING wrong with where that truck was lifted. If it was lifted back on the shackles as some have said that truck would be bent the other direction. The guy that put it on that Challenger hoist isn't at fault! The only thing that did that was rust. 
I have worked in a transmission shop for 14 years and you should see some of the **** that's on the road, might be pretty on the outside but the bottom tells a different story. I have lifted many hundreds of these trucks and it's pretty much in the same location every time, the same place you see the arms here. Don't blame the mechanic blame GM, they built that POS. I bet right in front of the transmission cross member on the right side it has holes rusted in it.
My prediction on who pays for it, the owner, once the insurance adjuster takes a look under it and sees the rust. 
I get so sick and f'ing tired of the people that have something done and then come back with well after you fixed my transmission now my wipers don't work or some other **** like that. Yeah ooooook we believe ya! We have a saying at work. "You can't fix stupid, legally"


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Being an owner of a collision shop, I've seen similar situations. I'll tell you that the cause of this problem was the rusted frame. The shop will not be responsible as the position of the arms on the lift had nothing to do with the frame buckling. The owner of the truck will have to make a claim on his insurance, HOWEVER, when they write the estimate, he will be charged a minimum of 60% betterment depending on who his insurance company is and how his policy is written. Betterment is charged when insurance claims are replacing wear items such as tires, brake pads, struts, ball joints, etc, and/or a part that is corroded such as this frame, because they are replacing a worn or rusted part with new, and are putting the vehicle in better condition than before said claim happened. That money will have to come out of the vehicle owners pocket, UNLESS the frame has been repaired before from a rear end collision, in which the frame was buckled in those areas, which if it was fixed under an insurance claim, there will be photos to prove it. In that case, his insurance company would subrogate against the shop that did the previous repairs. By the photos given, it is hard to tell if it's been straightened before or not, and whether or not heat was used (which is no longer allowed  as it compromises the structural integrity of the metal). 

Now, the frame can be replaced, although the truck could very well be a total loss, depending on it's value. (I'll speculate and say it's probably a 2000-2001 with somewhere around 125000 miles or more which values it around $7000-$7800 give or take. 

Even if the vehicle owner sued the shop for negligence, the most he would get would be to get would be $500 or the amount of his deductible whichever is less since Massachusetts is one of the 12 No-Fault insurance states in the U.S. (the other 11 are Florida, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, Minnesota, North Dakota and Utah)

I can see this truck being repaired, as the insurance company will most likely find a used frame for less than $1000 and the labor will probably be between $3000-$4000. Frame changes are very common and when done efficiently, they can be completed in two 8 hour work days (obviously faster if the technician wants to work longer hours). By law, the insurance company will spend no more than 80% of the vehicles value to repair it, after deducting the betterment from the cost. 

This guy will not be happy about it, but he should have signed a standard repair order stating that the shop is not liable for such instances, so this just became a very expensive tire rotation, although as others have stated, better to happen now in the shop, than driving down the road (which eventually would happen)

Sorry for the long response, but I figured I would give as much info as I could, for all the questions being asked. :waving:


----------

